# Which sacuier size?



## Knifolini (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello, im investing in a new saucier, and wondering which size i should choose. I will use this primary as a sauce pan(bechamel, bearnaise etc)
Which size would be good for this, i cook for 1-2 and 5 person, so i need one small enoguh to make for 1, and big enough for 5

demeyer atlantis vs all clad?


----------



## daveb (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm working on same question and have been dropping Xmas hints for a Faulk. If I own one piece of copper it will be a saucier.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a 2 qt all clad and a 4 qt winners(forget the brand) copper saucier. I prefer the all clad one between the two as I rarely make more than 1 qt of sauce at a time I also find managing temperature and evaporation a lot easier with the smaller all clad. Unfortunately I have no demeyer stuff to compare it to, although I have heard amazing things about the brand, I contemplated them both but all clad stuff goes on clearance a lot more frequently, so in the end it won out. I don't even think I paid $200 cad, making it a really good value.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 13, 2017)

So if u were to make one portion of bearnaise, would be around 100-150ml of liquid i belive, would that be too little for the 2qt pan?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 13, 2017)

Get a Windsor pan. Saucier are for hipsters. Look I to the allclad or mauville


----------



## Anton (Nov 13, 2017)

2 qt windsor - enough for a 8-10 person party 

mauviel 250 (2.5MM)


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Knifolini said:


> So if u were to make one portion of bearnaise, would be around 100-150ml of liquid i belive, would that be too little for the 2qt pan?



I do all my hollandaise based sauces with a metal bowl so it doesn't really matter what size saucier you use presuming you can fit the bowl above it, you can defiantly do becamel and veloute based sauces with a two quart pan, if I was to try and do hollandaise on a burner(it's been done) I tend to reach for my smallest sauce pan 1qt(perhaps) and take her super slow, although I defiantly prefer a double boiler method.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 14, 2017)

But would 2qt be too big for making sauces too 1 and 2? should i get a 1.5qt


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 14, 2017)

I got a 20cm Mauviel cuprinox windsor pan. Big enough for bearnaise for four people. I don't own a rounded saucier pan.



Knifolini said:


> But would 2qt be too big for making sauces too 1 and 2? should i get a 1.5qt



You can make less sauce in a bigger pan but not more sauce in a small pan. 2qt is just fine.


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 14, 2017)

Knifolini said:


> But would 2qt be too big for making sauces too 1 and 2? should i get a 1.5qt



20cm is good and the diameter is more important
than the quart/volume...


----------



## DaveInMesa (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree with daveb. If you're going to spend that much money, get copper. The advantage of copper over other materials is most noticeable in sauce making, where temperature control is crucial. And I'd go 2qt, myself.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 14, 2017)

Hmm i see, then its copper for me. So would 24cm, 3qt be way too big? i see on sale now and really want, but 3qt, dunno really how big that is.


----------



## daveb (Nov 14, 2017)

3 would be huge. 2 is best if having only one.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 15, 2017)

Knifolini said:


> Hmm i see, then its copper for me. So would 24cm, 3qt be way too big? i see on sale now and really want, but 3qt, dunno really how big that is.



3qt is too much for making sauce for less than a million people.


----------



## Matus (Nov 15, 2017)

I have the 28 cm *Saucier *pan from Falk and LOVE it. I have been eying the *Mousseline *for a long time.

There there are the lovely silver clad coper pans from *Soy Turkie*. I will get one of those eventually.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 15, 2017)

Use a20% off coupon 

https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...o51jTNoFjraxzYenhlv_-YV66If9BjFxoCgUwQAvD_BwE

But if cooking for four or less the 1 QT is more useful


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 15, 2017)

This is the 1.7 saucier in the same line of Mauviel
Just for a visual comparison


----------

